# Mask



## Great (Dec 10, 2020)

Does any other DC have someone handed out mask at beginning of shift.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 10, 2020)

Great said:


> Does any other DC have someone handed out mask at beginning of shift.


Not anymore


----------



## ItChecksOut (Dec 10, 2020)

They are just sitting inside the lobby by the door for everyone to grab as needed when they enter the building.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 11, 2020)

Yeah, we have a dispenser thing in the lobby


----------



## Hal (Dec 11, 2020)

We use too. But they stopped when people started bringing their own. Now they just sit up front.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Dec 12, 2020)

Doesn't it blow your mind that hundreds of people walk out through the small lobby that hundreds of maskless people walked through minutes earlier.

And we wonder why we get 3+ texts a day about positive teammates


----------



## happygoth (Dec 12, 2020)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Doesn't it blow your mind that hundreds of people walk out through the small lobby that hundreds of maskless people walked through minutes earlier.
> 
> And we wonder why we get 3+ texts a day about positive teammates


Thankfully I'd say at least 95% of our guests put their own masks on before they walk in the store.


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 12, 2020)

At my store we were told to walk in with a mask on.


----------



## dcworker (Dec 12, 2020)

Almost a foot of snow next week with 30 people on coronavirus leave no hope.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 12, 2020)

dcworker said:


> Almost a foot of snow next week with 30 people on coronavirus leave no hope.


When was the last time the weather man was right ?


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Dec 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Thankfully I'd say at least 95% of our guests put their own masks on before they walk in the store.



I'm talking about at the DC at shift change.

Hundreds of people walk in through a small lobby with no mask on.

Then 10 minutes later hundreds leave through the same covid infected lobby


----------



## happygoth (Dec 12, 2020)

Johnyj7657 said:


> I'm talking about at the DC at shift change.
> 
> Hundreds of people walk in through a small lobby with no mask on.
> 
> Then 10 minutes later hundreds leave through the same covid infected lobby


Everyone should be wearing masks in and out, problem solved.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 13, 2020)

They just made the DC I work at masks mandatory all the time except on break.


----------



## Great (Dec 13, 2020)

My DC have been on mask mandatory since May.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Dec 13, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> They just made the DC I work at masks mandatory all the time except on break.


Was this targets decision or a state mandate?


----------



## dcworker (Dec 13, 2020)

ItChecksOut said:


> Was this targets decision or a state mandate?


Target


----------



## Hal (Dec 14, 2020)

ItChecksOut said:


> Was this targets decision or a state mandate?


Yes


----------



## Great (Dec 14, 2020)

My was state and city made it mandatory. We have been told probably going last into the summer of 2021 if not longer wearing mask.


----------



## DeadEnd (Dec 18, 2020)

Johnyj7657 said:


> I'm talking about at the DC at shift change.
> 
> Hundreds of people walk in through a small lobby with no mask on.
> 
> Then 10 minutes later hundreds leave through the same covid infected lobby


And they blamed on small owner’s business instead corporates


----------

